# 1936 TVA Franklin Roosevelt Bottle



## BrotherBo (Jul 4, 2019)

Thought I'd share a fresh addition to my collection. It's a 1936 TVA Franklin D. Roosevelt commemorative bottle. On the front side it has the face of President Franklin D. Roosevelt with the Presidential Seal(Eagle with shield and ribbon with E. Pluribus Unum). On the reverse it has a representation of the Norris dam in Tennessee with the date 1936 underneath and above is a hand holding a lightning bolt(probably to signify the successful harnessing of power). It really is a strikingly beautiful bottle. Wonder how many of these are still around?


Happy 4th!  
:flag:


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 5, 2019)

I dunno, but that is one neat bottle. Even down to the faux pontil mark.

I have not seen one of these before.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 6, 2019)

a commutive for a little known dam in Tennessee ? with franklin d Roosevelt on it? I dot very many. a true artifact and work of art.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jul 6, 2019)

Nice flask! Here's a link to one that sold at auction in 2017 for $196...

https://hakes.com/Auction/ItemDetai...THORITY-GLASS-BOTTLE-FEATURING-THE-NORRIS-DAM

And a 2013 thread from this forum discussing, mentions that only 816 of these were made:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...elano-Roosevelt-TVA-Norris-Dam-Quart-Calabash


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 6, 2019)

Interesting, My Mom lives on the Tenneesee River or just above it on a Mountain top in NorthEast Alabama. Her Neighbor works for the TVA. Being from Detroit I knew very little about the TVA so did some research on it many years ago when my Parents & Sister moved down there. Interesting bottle, never seen one before. Congrats on the new addition. LEON.


----------



## BrotherBo (Jul 7, 2019)

Thanks guys. I grew up in in Tennessee and have fished below several of the TVA dams on many occasion so this bottle really speaks to me. I've read quite a bit about them now and everyone always mentions how heavy these bottles are, which is odd to me because this one is really very lightweight comparable to it's size.


----------



## BF109 (Jul 10, 2019)

A cool bottle for sure


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2019)

I think maybe they meant the original older Calabash Bottles from the 1800's were heavier. Yours is a newer reproduction of the older 1800's bottles. They were not making these style of bottles any more in 1936.  I found a flask from the 1930's in well or cistern (not exactly sure what it was?) it too was a newer reproduction of the older 1800's bottles therefore much lighter. I have a few of the older 1800's flask & calabash. LEON.


----------

